# Fishy Friends fish room



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I put these in my sponsor area but thought I would throw them up here as well.

6, 10s and a 60 long










1 of the 10s










another 10










6, 20s










72 bowfront










135 plexi side










135 plexi angle










the west wall


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

beautiful setup, do you have a current stock/price list?


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

My Fishy Friends


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

nice setups! what kind of driftwood is that with the root?


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

no idea, grabbed it from a local creek.



Chronick said:


> nice setups! what kind of driftwood is that with the root?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

couch said:


> no idea, grabbed it from a local creek.


isn't that normally a bad idea? parasites + if it isn't hardwood it can decay and change your water quality quickly?


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I figure that any parasites that live in a stream that gets extremely cold water/snow run off are not going to live in a tropical environment. All the wood that I use I take a pressure pressure washer to and then scrub with a wire brush. 

It there is rotten wood on it I don't use it.

I honestly think that people over think this whole hobby but I have grown up with this hobby so things that are common sense to me may not be for someone new in the hobby.

Having said that - I am still learning things everyday about how to keep fish.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

looks great rich....very artistic.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

looks amazing!! i could only hope to get to that point one day


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

couch said:


> I honestly think that people over think this whole hobby but I have grown up with this hobby so things that are common sense to me may not be for someone new in the hobby.


I agree completely. Many hobbyists over think and over fuss.

your tanks are really lovely. would love to see them in person one day.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! they all look awesome, but I really, REALLY love 135 plexi setup.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> Wow! they all look awesome, but I really, REALLY love 135 plexi setup.


It has a very strong current and is suppose to simulate a river.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow your tanks are amazing, all clean and organized and very colourful.

one plant caught my eye, maybe its a regular plant or maybe it a plant Ive been searching for... Its in the 65g bowfront right in the middle close to the red lotus. Spiky leaves...Is that a hygrophila difformis?

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/4605/hygrophiladifformisrw4.jpg


----------



## Divedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

fantastic! I have got to swing by!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great, way to go...very impressive...


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

the root is alder.


----------

